# Lüfter für Intel i7-2600K gesucht



## cbw249 (22. September 2011)

*Lüfter für Intel i7-2600K gesucht*

Nach dem Pc umbau habe ich noch ein kleines Problem, mein übernommener Megahalems ist zu groß für den Sockel 1155, der zweite Gehäuselüfter verdeckt den Steckplatz 3 und 4 des Arbeitsspeichers. Sodas ich den Ramriegel (normal oder mit Kühler) rein pressen müsste um ihn zu verbauen. Zudem ist mein verwendeter Corsair Vengeance nicht gerade zu den kleinsten Speicher riegeln zählt.
Zweites Problem ist das ich das pad der Rückplatte des Megahalems auf dem 775 Board fixiert hat jetzt extrem fest auf dem Mainboard sitzt und nicht herunter will. Also müsste ich eh den Lüfter bald umbauen.
Auf die dauer ein wenig blöde, habt ihr einen Vorschlag für einen neuen (u.U. etwas kleineren oder anderen aufgebauten) Lüfter für meinen Intel i7-2600K?


----------



## aliriza (22. September 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für Intel i7-2600K gesucht*

ein foto von der ganzen sache wäre sehr anschaulich 

EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000044) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## ASD_588 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für Intel i7-2600K gesucht*

DEIN buddget? 

Warum montierst du den 2 lüfter nicht ab?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für Intel i7-2600K gesucht*

Schwer zu sagen ohne Bild was möglich wäre. Ein wenig Spielraum bei der Montage des Lüfters würde der Mugen 3 bieten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten müßte man auf einen schmalen Kühler wie zb diesen EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya mit einem handelsüblichen 120 mm Propeller zurück greifen.


----------



## Vaykir (22. September 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für Intel i7-2600K gesucht*

noctua ud-h14
top teil und kannste auf deren webseite sogar gucken ob der kompatibel ist. außerdem kann man den lüfter über dem ram auch in der höhe ändern, sodass alles passt.


----------



## _chris_ (22. September 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für Intel i7-2600K gesucht*

Oder einfach Ram wechseln. Wer braucht schon High-End Ram bei Sandybridge? Die Kühlrippen sind eher Deko als alles andere. Für das Pad findet man sicher Ersatz. Kannst ja mal ein Bild vom Pad machen.


----------



## cbw249 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für Intel i7-2600K gesucht*



_chris_ schrieb:


> Oder einfach Ram wechseln. Wer braucht schon High-End Ram bei Sandybridge? Die Kühlrippen sind eher Deko als alles andere. Für das Pad findet man sicher Ersatz. Kannst ja mal ein Bild vom Pad machen.


 
Wenn ich das pad fotografieren könnte währe das Problem zur Hälfte gelöst, aber es lässt sich weder abziehen noch abdrehen. Sodas eigentlich nur Hitze oder  Messer etc. übrig bleibt und das würde das Mainboard mir nicht so leicht verzeihen. Das Board wird ja noch benötigt um meinen anderen Rechner aufzurüsten.

Ich währe schon froh wenn ich die beiden Steckplätze 1 und 3 benutzen könnte, wenn ich nachher wieder 8gb aufrüsten werden könnte ich ja dort kleine verbauen.


----------



## _chris_ (24. September 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für Intel i7-2600K gesucht*

Ich meinte du machst ein Bild vom Pad wie es auf dem Mabo klebt .


----------



## cbw249 (24. September 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für Intel i7-2600K gesucht*

sorry ist leider nicht möglich, auf dem bild würdest du nur die rückplatte des Lüfters sehen. Das Pad klebt in der Mitte und ist 2x2 cm groß. Wahrscheinlich hat sich keiner 
Ingenieure bei prolimatech Gedanken gemacht das das ding wieder runter kommen soll.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den be quiet Lüftern aus? 
der Advanced müsste passen und der Pro müsste passen wenn ich den äußeren lüfter hach hinten setzte oder ?


----------



## cbw249 (25. September 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für Intel i7-2600K gesucht*

so habe mal spaßeshalber den mitgelieferten Boxedlüfter verbaut.  Er ist besser als sein ruf und ein gutes Stück kleiner als meiner. Aber nichts für mich es gefällt mich nicht .


----------



## _chris_ (25. September 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für Intel i7-2600K gesucht*

Nimm einfach den TR Archon, der ist ein super Kühler und sollte keine Probleme bezüglich deines Rams bringen.


----------



## cbw249 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für Intel i7-2600K gesucht*

Der Prolimatech Genesis müsste gerade so funktionieren oder ?


----------



## Furion (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für Intel i7-2600K gesucht*

Bei der Ramfreiheit übertrifft doch kein Kühler den HR-02 Macho, oder?
@_chris_: der Archon ist meiner Meinung nach sogar etwas schlimmer, als der Megahalems. Zumindest hängt der Lüfter weiter über den Ramslots, allerdings dafür etwas höher, sodass evtl. die Verschiebung des Lüfters nach oben Abhilfe verschafft. Allerdings ist der Archon recht inkompatibel mit vielen Gehäusen.
Könnte natürlich auch sein, dass das Layout von 775 und 1155 so unterschiedlich ist, dass ich mich täusche. Mein Megahalems ist noch auf 775, der Archon auf 1155.


----------



## garrisson (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für Intel i7-2600K gesucht*



cbw249 schrieb:


> Der Prolimatech Genesis müsste gerade so funktionieren oder ?


 also ich hab den Prolimatech Genesis und Corsair Vengeance und das passt genau so. Sind so ca. 2-3mm Abstand zwischen den Kühlerrippen vom Ram und dem Genesis. Ist ein super Lüfter, bringt halt evtl. ein wenig das belüftungskonzept durcheinander, da du nen Lüfter hast, der direkt dein Mainboard anbläst. Nicht unbedingt was für ultra-silent-freaks. aber man kann die lüfter bei ca. 600 rpm laufen lassen(140mm) und dein core i7 2600k geht bei 4ghz und vollast nicht über 55-60°C(meiner jedenfalls nicht).
Gruss


----------



## Jackey555 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für Intel i7-2600K gesucht*

Bezüglich des Genesis (habe ihn auch verbaut)



garrisson schrieb:


> Ist ein super Lüfter,


Sign!



garrisson schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt was für ultra-silent-freaks.


Ich denke schon das der Lüfter gerade etwas für Silentfreaks (wie mich) ist.
1. Hat er einen relativ weiten Lamellenabstand
2. Eine relativ geringe Bauhöhe der einzelnen Türme, was ihn
3. Dafür prädistiniert mit geringen Drehzahlen zu laufen, und 
4. im gegenzug mit hohen Drehzahlen relativ schlecht skalieren lässt.

Also meine Meinung: Wer hohe Rams hat und auf Ruhe bei hoher Kühlleistung steht der greift zum Genesis


----------



## cbw249 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für Intel i7-2600K gesucht*

Der Genesis hat nur einen kleinen Nachteil wie bei caseking zu lesen ist: "Der Anpressdruck liegt außerhalb der Intel-Spezifikationen" also wenn sich das Bord verbiegt selbst schuld 
 Nach durchblättern der neuen Pcghw sind mir die Waküs aufgefallen. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken wenn ich keinen konventionellen Lüfter finden werde, entweder einen H100 , h60 oder H20 920 zu verbauen (leider hat die Pcg einen kleinen Bildfehler auf dieser Seite  )


----------



## Jackey555 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für Intel i7-2600K gesucht*

Der Anpressdruck wurd nur bei einem Satz der beiliegenden Schrauvben überschritten. Nimmt man den anderen ist alles in den Specs. Die Kühlleistung wird dadurch nicht (messbar) gemindert.


----------



## denn92 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für Intel i7-2600K gesucht*

Also ich hatte ein ähnlichens Problem wie du. Hab 16 Gb RAM von G.Skill ca. 5,5 cm hoch. Mugen 3 und co. haben nicht gepasst wegen den hochen RAM. Wurde beraten und hab mich für den *Grand Kama Cross* entschieden, wegen seiner V-Form. Musst nur gucken ob du genug Höhe im Case hast.


----------



## cbw249 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für Intel i7-2600K gesucht*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Der Anpressdruck wurd nur bei einem Satz der beiliegenden Schrauvben überschritten. Nimmt man den anderen ist alles in den Specs. Die Kühlleistung wird dadurch nicht (messbar) gemindert.


 
kannst du mir das einwenig genauer erklären ?


----------



## Jackey555 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für Intel i7-2600K gesucht*

Dem Genesis liegen 2 unterschiedliche Sätze an Schrauben bei. Der erste Satz erzeugt einen Anpressdruck, der innerhalb der Intelspezifikationen liegt. Der zweite Satz erzeugt einen erhöhten Anpressdruck, welcher die Intelspezifikationen übersteigt.

Du kannst also einfach den ersten Schraubensatz verwenden.


----------



## cbw249 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für Intel i7-2600K gesucht*

bleibt die Qual der  Wahl zwischen dem Genesis  und dem H20 920


----------



## Jackey555 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für Intel i7-2600K gesucht*

Wenn es dir um das letzte Grad Kühlleistung ohne Rücksicht auf die Lautstärke geht nimm de H2o 920. Gerade bei hohen Drehzahlen kann diese Kühlmethode ihre Stärken ausspielen.

Wenn es dir um ein leises, aber dennoch kühles System geht, du also verhältnismäßig niedrige Drehzahlen fahren willst nimm den Genesis. Dort ist er meiner Meinung nach unschlagbar.


----------



## cbw249 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für Intel i7-2600K gesucht*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Wenn es dir um das letzte Grad Kühlleistung ohne Rücksicht auf die Lautstärke geht nimm de H2o 920. Gerade bei hohen Drehzahlen kann diese Kühlmethode ihre Stärken ausspielen.
> 
> Wenn es dir um ein leises, aber dennoch kühles System geht, du also verhältnismäßig niedrige Drehzahlen fahren willst nimm den Genesis. Dort ist er meiner Meinung nach unschlagbar.



wobei ich den H2o 920 über pwm laufen lassen möchte, damit er leiser sein sollte. Müsste mir aber noch einige Tests anschauen.


----------



## Jackey555 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für Intel i7-2600K gesucht*

Natürlich kann man die Lüfter des H2o 920 deutlich runterregeln. Bei z.B. 800rpm Lüftergeschwindigkeit wird der Genesis im direkten Vergleich aber besser kühlen.


----------



## cbw249 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für Intel i7-2600K gesucht*

nach langer überlegung bin ich zum h80 gekommen  und der läuft einwandfrei. 
Das einzige Problem ist das die Corsair Lüfter zu laut sind und meine Cluster im Notfall zu wenig Leistung nach oben bringen (Drehzahl bedingt).

Mit welchen Lüftern habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht? Ich tendiere dahin zwei Noisblocker zu verbauen (Einziger nachteil  sie haben keine Led´s )


----------

